# Sage Dual Boiler - noise



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

A question for other Sage DB owners:

After one hour of being idle the DB switches on to standby mode. During the next three hours (i think) the boiler temp slowly falls until the unit switches itself off.

Recently I have noticed that there is a noise from the boiler every five minutes or so. It only lasts a few seconds but it is like a fairly loud rolling boil sound.

I don't recall noticing this in the past few months of ownership so wondered if it was new, or if I am really as unobservant as my wife claims.

Anyone else have the same with their machine?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Are you sure that it's not ticking over at a specific temperature in standby? The Vesuvius does this and keeps the boilers at a set temp below your desired brew temp, makes for a quick warmup (not that you need that on the Sage). Just a thought.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Could also be an early indicator of a little bit of scale? Silvia gurgles when building up to steam pressure when the tiniest bit of scale forms on the element; quick descale, right as rain.

John


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that it is something exactly like that.

Just wondering why I had noticed it before.

John - descaled it about three weeks ago so it should be okay


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its just the boiler maintaining group temp


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Great - thanks all


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Yep, mine definitely does this and has from the start as far as I remember.


----------

